# Refrozen Embryos & day 3 Embryos



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi

Can anyone tell me if they have had any success with embryos that have been thawed, and refrozen as the hospital decided they were too good not to.  We have 2 that have been refrozen and 3 that were frozen on day 3, has anyone had any success with day 3 embryos.

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## SAMW (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Chris

Im sorry i cant help, but im interested about the answer as mine were 3 days old when they were transferred. 

Hope someone comes along to answer your question.
Sam xxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Yes, it is definitely possible. One of the girls on the Glasgow thread that I talk to is over 30 weeks pregnant with an embryo that was frozen twice. If you look at the ICSI page and then Glasgow girls you will find her. Good luck with your treatment

love
Shazi x


----------



## Erin (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi - it was me!!

Our wee man wasn't suitable for our fresh ICSI cycle back last October, but was good enough for freezing.  We then had FET in Jan/Feb, and at that time (think it's changed now) the GRI thawed all embies to pick the best - again he wasn't good enough and was refrozen - and again we got a BFN.

He was thawed at the end of Feb for our second FET and was transferred on the 1st March - amazingly we got a BFP!!  He was probably about three days old by this point, with being in and out the freezer so many times!!

Stay positive, it's amazing how tough these wee frosties are!    E X


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Erin,

What an amazing story, truly a miracle. 

Just wanted to say congratulations and wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy.

Love,

CG xxxxx


----------



## sonianemi (Oct 7, 2007)

Hiya- I had 5 days Blast, and been successful so i wont worry abt it. love- sonia


----------

